# A gift for the PRO TURNER!!!



## LandfillLumber (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello, now a gift for the pro. Some really nice curly walnut. I will use the numbers from the michigan three digit evening drawing of 12/26 for the winning numbers. So guess 000-999 the closest to it over or under will get it shipped to them. Please I have a gift for the new and pro so only one guess PRO or NEW. Thanks everyone, Victor


----------



## RPM (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll try 271
Richard


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2007)

Victor,very nice of you!
I'll guess 308
Happy Holidays


----------



## Mudder (Dec 25, 2007)

597


----------



## hughbie (Dec 25, 2007)

count me in.......683


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

481 ------&gt;Don't bother to guess, this ones mine.


----------



## fritz64 (Dec 25, 2007)

no 235 is the winner  fritz64


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 25, 2007)

You inspired me to do this JohnyCNC. Thanks for your kindness let it spread to everyone, Victor


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 25, 2007)

Since I'm the first to follow instructions I win!
PRO: 002

Thanks Victor.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 272. Thanks victor


----------



## glennw (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 202


----------



## Milpaul (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 333 Thanks!


----------



## edman2 (Dec 25, 2007)

new 689
Merry Christmas Victor!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 777

Merry Christmas!


----------



## roddesigner (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 180
happy holidays
John


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 25, 2007)

im in for 310


Happy holidays


----------



## trsmth (Dec 25, 2007)

PRO 639
That's my ticket


----------



## JasonF (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro: 722

Merry Christmas Victor.


----------



## penturner63 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANK YOU     KINDA NEW     I GUESS   777


----------



## Gruntster (Dec 25, 2007)

pro 531

 This is too cool of you!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 25, 2007)

Penturner63, you might want to edit, 777 was taken (and my first choice too)

My guess is 555


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, what about 666??


----------



## pssherman (Dec 25, 2007)

PRO: 149

Paul in AR


----------



## penhead (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmmm...ummmm....PRO 623


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 25, 2007)

How about pro 888

Shane


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 25, 2007)

pro 202

Dawn


----------



## exoticwo (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 913


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 576


----------



## Fred (Dec 25, 2007)

Following directions like some others I enter PRO 367 as my stab at the goodies.


----------



## KenV (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro  779

Thanks


----------



## airrat (Dec 25, 2007)

PRO 333

Thanks


----------



## stevers (Dec 25, 2007)

Lets try 319!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 629

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 25, 2007)

Ill try 109 . And merry Holidays to you and thanks for giving to the group.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 113

Thanks


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 568


----------



## CSue (Dec 25, 2007)

Okay. Pro 548


----------



## dalemcginnis (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't feel like a pro the way my turnings have gone today, but I'm not a newbie so-pro 801


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 25, 2007)

My guess is 825.    Merry Christmas.


Mike


----------



## johnkofi (Dec 25, 2007)

Hope this newbie gets lucky with 468


----------



## hazard (Dec 25, 2007)

I will try 400  newbie

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Husky (Dec 25, 2007)

How about 492?


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll guess Pro 186

Rob


----------



## smitty (Dec 25, 2007)

How about 209 Pro

Thanks Smitty
Merry Christmas


----------



## TowMater (Dec 25, 2007)

New 476

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## txbatons (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 089

Merry Christmas


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 038


----------



## CaptG (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro  499

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 173

 merry christmas


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 25, 2007)

422 Pro


----------



## savannadan (Dec 25, 2007)

634 get's it.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Monty (Dec 25, 2007)

666


----------



## England14 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm no pro, but been at it to long to be considered a beginner.  So I'll go with PRO 111


----------



## tseger (Dec 25, 2007)

PRO  543


----------



## nvillerod (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro...888


----------



## WriteRev (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 581

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 25, 2007)

750


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 25, 2007)

888 for me.


----------



## jtate (Dec 25, 2007)

Me too      786   (Pro)


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 25, 2007)

pro 861


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 25, 2007)

137 Pro


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, I can't keep calling myself a newbie but am not a pro either so will slide in at pro- for #016


----------



## LanceD (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro side 806


----------



## Dave_M (Dec 25, 2007)

I can't exactly say I'm a freshman either.  More like a struggling junior so I'll sheepishly step over to the pro side.  

Number 347 please.    

Thanks.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok I goofed when I picked my number so I am going to go [:I]
Pro: 101
I don't think that one is a repeat.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 511


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 530


----------



## louisbry (Dec 25, 2007)

681


----------



## DocStram (Dec 25, 2007)

148 Pro


----------



## tas2181 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pro 739


----------



## sah6139 (Dec 25, 2007)

pro 326

steve


----------



## waterboy (Dec 25, 2007)

pro side -  731

Ed
Portland, OR


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 25, 2007)

pro   465
Thanks,
Johnnie


----------



## curlymaplefan (Dec 25, 2007)

put me in 863


----------



## cd18524 (Dec 25, 2007)

How about 519...............

Chris


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess I'll go pro 394.


----------



## les-smith (Dec 26, 2007)

Pro #137


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 26, 2007)

Pro 952


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 26, 2007)

Pro 959


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 26, 2007)

417
Drawn from the keyboard at random


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 26, 2007)

pro 717


----------



## randbcrafts (Dec 26, 2007)

PRO 711


----------



## Rochester (Dec 26, 2007)

How about 698.

Rochester


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 26, 2007)

pro 059


----------



## RonRaymond (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll try Pro 420...although I'm hardly a pro!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Draken (Dec 26, 2007)

521 - Pro


----------



## JPatterson (Dec 26, 2007)

PRO 542

Merry Christmas and Thsnks


----------



## DonWood (Dec 26, 2007)

Ill try 430 please.


----------



## DonWood (Dec 26, 2007)

oops - should have said Pro 430 - Thanks much.


----------



## tiedt (Dec 26, 2007)

Pro #213


----------



## arioux (Dec 26, 2007)

Pro 436


----------



## Roy99664 (Dec 26, 2007)

Pro?? 822


----------



## Hosspen (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll guess  Pro 843
Happy new year!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 26, 2007)

30 minutes left. Get in while you can. Victor


----------



## NMDoug (Dec 26, 2007)

i guess pro?? 303


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 26, 2007)

It darn near took me 30 minutes to go through the thread and write all the numbers down!
Interesting pattern....I'll go with 069.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 26, 2007)

Change mine to 957


----------



## chiphunters (Dec 26, 2007)

638 nice idea!!

thanks , xmas, 

george


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 26, 2007)

Well the numbers came out 957 and that means we have a winning guess of 959 by Bobskio2003. Almost nailed it. I will Pm for address. Please if anyone thinks I made a mistake let me know I set this up a little odd and hard for me to track. Thanks everyone and Happy Holidays, Victor


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, before anyone bust my chops about sending in two entrys, I didn't think the first one went through and I couldn't remember the exact number I typed in the first one.  I want to thank Victor for doing this.  It was simple fun and I'm all for simple.  Bob


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 27, 2007)

No worries Bob you had the first two closest guesses. Thanks everyone for playing my game, Victor


----------



## turnsomeantlers (Dec 27, 2007)

Good day all!

How about 187


----------

